# What qualifies you to be a flat brimer?



## RG the OG

I'm just curious in your opinion what is a flat brimmer? Is it the fact that they actually wear flat brimmed hats while hunting? Which I myself haven't done but I own pleanty for just wearing. Or is it the age of the person in question ? As I am 17 does that shove me into that group? Or is it just experience in general? Let's hear what you guys think!


----------



## JerryH

Flat brimmers. 
I think of barrel stickers & posters of Chad Belding


----------



## 3arabians

Flat brimmer - anyone who referes to themself as an OG.

Razzing ya. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RG the OG

Haha true, true!


----------



## utahgolf

RG the OG said:


> I'm just curious in your opinion what is a flat brimmer? Is it the fact that they actually wear flat brimmed hats while hunting? Which I myself haven't done but I own pleanty for just wearing. Or is it the age of the person in question ? As I am 17 does that shove me into that group? Or is it just experience in general? Let's hear what you guys think!


I have a lot of friends who wear flat brims. But when I think of flat brimmers, it's the people who have fully embraced the commercialization part of hunting and its current trend... tight hunting t-shirts, skinny tactical pants, they have youtube hunting channels or facebook hunting groups they promote, also trying to sale gear.... etc...

Now don't forget about the black hoodie and a flat brim wearer. That combination is the worst kind!  j/k

But most of us are just razzing others and it's meant in fun. Nothing to take personally.


----------



## RG the OG

Haha I figured, I have heard it thrown around a lot and was wondering under how many of the flat brimmer categories I fall under! I would bet anyone under 30 could fall into someone's definition


----------



## LostLouisianian

You can call me whatever you want except flat liner.


----------



## RG the OG

Or late to dinner


----------



## Tall Tines

RG the OG said:


> Haha I figured, I have heard it thrown around a lot and was wondering under how many of the flat brimmer categories I fall under! I would bet anyone under 30 could fall into someone's definition


Your UWN name has "OG" in it. You are definitely a flam brimmer. You are a flat brimmer of the worse degree if it's a "summit flatty". It's hard to take anyone seriously who wears a flat brim out hunting. Most, if not all, are in it for the wrong reasons. Yeah you hunt cuz it's fun, but mostly trying to "make it" in the outdoor world for nothing more than fame and free crap. I'm under the age of 30 and I definitely don't fall into anyone's definition of a flat brimmer. I was hunting before hunting was "cool".


----------



## RG the OG

Who says I hunt because it's cool? I have loved hunting ever since I was 5 when my great grandpa and I took a drive during the spike elk season. I was so little I didn't even know what we were doing but when he stopped, hopped out and shot an elk I was in love and wanted to be just like him! (Now there's a sight a 80 something year old and a 5 year old cleaning an elk







)until we got help from the rest of camp. I understand you calling me a flat brimmer, but that doesn't mean I hunt only for fun or because it's cool. I hunt because I love the outdoors and love the challenge of taking any wild game. Plus it reminds me of my hero my Grandpa Jensen who instilled hard work, love for the outdoors, and every time I am hunting I feel like he's still with me. My comment about anyone under 30 wasn't supposed to offend anyone I'm just saying to some of the old timers out there anyone young could be considered a flat brimmer.


----------



## goosefreak

Self entitlement attitude........Full time party boy, part time functioning citizen...Mr. My daddy let me use his truck and boat #thuglife.. shoots a Prime Bow! (just kidding on that one,.. kinda) self proclaimed guide afraid of the dark, spooks from his own shadow. no scars, pimples OR calluses. sleeps in until noon and wears a flatty to symbolize his boss-gangster lifestyle ...........AKA "flat brimmers" 

I have 2 cousins (twins) that live in AZ. they are flat brimmers to the letter as described plus more with everything I mentioned..
Mommy and daddy buys them everything, talk about self entitled. they wear thousands of dollars of Kuiu and Sitka, thousands of dollars in swoarovski glass, buy new bows every year and they havent had a job that makes over $10 per. Mommy and daddy buys them a new bass boat and sideXside etc etc. 
been a pain in everyone's ass since they day they were born and are rewarded for their disrespectful attitudes BUT, they are family and if needs be, I would kick their asses for their own good..............."Flat Brimmers


I earned my first pay check when I was 8 years old on my Grandpa's Cattle farm in southern Arizona. My brother, dad and I spent a week of our vacation time cutting mesquite polls and running a barbed wire fence about a mile long making 1 field into 2 fields.
It took all week and when it was all said and done, I was given a check for $49.50. My mom took me to the bank with that check and I opened up my account that I still have today, thanks to the lessons learned from hard labor.
We make sure we wear hats with a good crease/rounded brim, out on the farm!

I work my tail off! and sometimes for free and when I buy a piece of Sitka gear, I have to fast and pray about it first but, I have the best family support system and relationship I could ask for. Money cant by that! but, I'v also never had a billion dollars either


----------



## RG the OG

Yes, I can see that point someone who feels entitled is definitely a flat brimmer. So where is the line drawn between trying to give your kids a passion for the outdoors and spoiling them to the point of entitlement?


----------



## Clarq

RG the OG said:


> So where is the line drawn between trying to give your kids a passion for the outdoors and spoiling them to the point of entitlement?


You've got to expose them to get them interested. But once they're interested, keep them working for it. The simple rule at my house was this: the better my grades, the more we got to go hunting.

I graduated high school with a 3.992/4.0 GPA and a scholarship to college. 

More importantly, though, this rule taught me that I had to work HARD to make good things happen. That right there is the key.


----------



## Fowlmouth

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Flatbrimmer


----------



## RG the OG

Clarq that's crazy how much alike we sound, that is also the rule in my house. My freshman year I got the only A- of my high school career and I don't plan on another one for my last year! Hopefully the scholarship thing happens as well


----------



## LostLouisianian

I was a high school dropout and ended up with 2 college degrees!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

goosefreak said:


> Self entitlement attitude........Full time party boy, part time functioning citizen...Mr. My daddy let me use his truck and boat #thuglife.. shoots a Prime Bow! (just kidding on that one,.. kinda) self proclaimed guide afraid of the dark, spooks from his own shadow. no scars, pimples OR calluses. sleeps in until noon and wears a flatty to symbolize his boss-gangster lifestyle ...........AKA "flat brimmers"
> 
> I have 2 cousins (twins) that live in AZ. they are flat brimmers to the letter as described plus more with everything I mentioned..
> Mommy and daddy buys them everything, talk about self entitled. they wear thousands of dollars of Kuiu and Sitka, thousands of dollars in swoarovski glass, buy new bows every year and they havent had a job that makes over $10 per. Mommy and daddy buys them a new bass boat and sideXside etc etc.
> been a pain in everyone's ass since they day they were born and are rewarded for their disrespectful attitudes BUT, they are family and if needs be, I would kick their asses for their own good..............."Flat Brimmers
> 
> I earned my first pay check when I was 8 years old on my Grandpa's Cattle farm in southern Arizona. My brother, dad and I spent a week of our vacation time cutting mesquite polls and running a barbed wire fence about a mile long making 1 field into 2 fields.
> It took all week and when it was all said and done, I was given a check for $49.50. My mom took me to the bank with that check and I opened up my account that I still have today, thanks to the lessons learned from hard labor.
> We make sure we wear hats with a good crease/rounded brim, out on the farm!
> 
> I work my tail off! and sometimes for free and when I buy a piece of Sitka gear, I have to fast and pray about it first but, I have the best family support system and relationship I could ask for. Money cant by that! but, I'v also never had a billion dollars either


:V|:


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I pass a little less judgment on a 17 year old wearing a flat brim than I do a forty something wearing a flat brim, bedazzled jeans, or a wool cap in 90 degree weather.


----------



## goosefreak

colorcountrygunner said:


> :V|:


yeah, yeah i may only be 30 years old but, I'v lived alot of life in that time span...I have a lesser quality experience with "flat brimmer" encounters historically ..

Then when they have their ears tucked into their hat, oh man! thats when I turn tail and RUN AWAY! before my mouth gets the better of me.


----------



## Slap That Quack

So I think I might be behind the times, what does OG stand for.


----------



## Tall Tines

OG stands for Original Gangster


----------



## RG the OG

Haha it was just a joke because it rhymes with RG! If you can't tell by my profile picture I'm about as far from a gangster as you can get.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Slap That Quack said:


> So I think I might be behind the times, what does OG stand for.


For some of us probably "Old Guys"


----------



## CAExpat

Don't forget to wear your white sunglasses with your tow mirrors out...

In all honesty flat brimmers are just people searching for identity. Anthropologically speaking it's a perfectly normal part of development. However as mentioned, if you're doing it at 40, you should probably seek help.


----------



## JerryH

RG 
Your young. Work hard, play harder, stay out of trouble and make a lot of memories. Before you know it you'll have two car payments and a mortgage and kids in diapers and a receding hair line. You will have less and less time for the great outdoors because of other responsibilities. 

Who cares what you wear or how you wear it. Enjoy young adulthood to the fullest.


----------



## RG the OG

Thanks Jerry that sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## bowgy

Flat brimmed hats just look goofy as h+ll. Hard to take someone serious when they are wearing one.

Look at the "Hooked On Utah" videos, the guy looks pretty normal when wearing a hat correctly and goofy as all get out when he wears a flat brim.

They just seem to go with baggy, half down the but pants.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

goosefreak said:


> yeah, yeah i may only be 30 years old but, I'v lived alot of life in that time span...I have a lesser quality experience with "flat brimmer" encounters historically ..
> 
> Then when they have their ears tucked into their hat, oh man! thats when I turn tail and RUN AWAY! before my mouth gets the better of me.


I'm just razzing you. I'm just a little bit older than you at 33, but I already talk and act like Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino. Ears tucked into a hat really grinds my gears as well.


----------



## RG the OG

colorcountrygunner said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah i may only be 30 years old but, I'v lived alot of life in that time span...I have a lesser quality experience with "flat brimmer" encounters historically ..
> 
> Then when they have their ears tucked into their hat, oh man! thats when I turn tail and RUN AWAY! before my mouth gets the better of me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just razzing you. I'm just a little bit older than you at 33, but I already talk and act like Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino. Ears tucked into a hat really grinds my gears as well.
Click to expand...

How on earth is that comfortable I would need a size 8 1/2 to tuck my ears in plus it looks dumb


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> I was a high school dropout and ended up with 2 college degrees!


My apologies.

.


----------



## ridgetop

I'm trying to start the "wavy" brimmed hat look but it's just not taking off.

Maybe I'll reserve it for the "over 50" crowd.

PS, I'm really bad at selfies.


----------



## RG the OG

Ridgetop now that's some style there!


----------



## Vanilla

I have been given a couple flat brimmed hats. I don't wear them because they don't look good on me. I look like an even bigger goof ball with a flatty on than I do normally! 

Flat brimmed hats really started out in the baseball world, and has a great utility there for the players. That utility does translate to the hunting world as well. Glassing with a curved brim a lot of times means pulling it up, turning it around, or taking it off. A flatty allows you to glass with your hat on. Nothing wrong with the flatty itself. What becomes wrong with the flatty is what becomes wrong with everything else, dufus people go off and ruin it! I swear, if I see one more hipster with skinny jeans and a beard trying to act like a real man I might just slap them with their own flat brimmed hat! 

Back to the "I was hunting before hunting was cool" comment. I'm over 30, and have at least been tagging along on hunts for over 30 years now. I have news for you: Hunting has always been cool.


----------



## LostLouisianian

ridgetop said:


> I'm trying to start the "wavy" brimmed hat look but it's just not taking off.
> 
> Maybe I'll reserve it for the "over 50" crowd.
> 
> PS, I'm really bad at selfies.


It would actually look much better if the hat had an embroidered LSU logo on it...duh ridge !!!


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I thought OG stood for offensive guard. It must almost be football season...

When I think of flatties, I think of summer sales guys. Another broad, over generalization, but it seems like many of the things that annoyed me in college with the typical summer sales guys, many of the same attributes are found in the group of hunters I associate with flatties.


----------



## neverdrawn

I think if you have ever been called a "douchebag", and it was appropriate, you are qualified to wear a flattie.


----------



## wyogoob

My 2 grandsons, 12 and 14, wear flat brimmed hats. They possess considerable outdoor skills and manners, more than many individuals twice their age.

In the 1960s I had long hair and wore bell bottoms. I possessed considerable outdoor skills and manners. Red Neck older people called me a "douchebag"

Some things never change.

.


----------



## CAExpat

So i'm admittedly sophomoric at times, but I still crack up every time I hear or read the word "douchebag"; ah what a gem! 

Bottom line, you do you. You wanna wear the flat brim hat with your ears tucked in, amen brother. You wanna wear skinny jeans, a beard and a $200 flannel, go for it partner. As long as we are all good stewards of our lands and help preserve them, i'm good. It's a big ol' world out there folks, liver your life, and "If you mind your own business, you'll stay busy all the time."


----------



## Dunkem

It aint the style of the hat, it's the style of the man wearing it. He will be the one to be judged, not the hat ,clothes,etc.


----------



## huntn30inchers

Am I the only one that is really weirded out by how many grown men are so concerned with how another grown man wears his hat?


----------



## LostLouisianian

huntn30inchers said:


> Am I the only one that is really weirded out by how many grown men are so concerned with how another grown man wears his hat?


Yep you are.


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


> My 2 grandsons, 12 and 14, wear flat brimmed hats. They possess considerable outdoor skills and manners, more than many individuals twice their age.
> 
> In the 1960s I had long hair and wore bell bottoms. I possessed considerable outdoor skills and manners. Red Neck older people called me a "douchebag"
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> .


I have 2 grandsons, 14 and 16, both have flat brimmed hats but they don't wear them when grandpa is around. In fact I haven't seen them, that is what I have been told by my daughter.


----------



## bowgy

Dunkem said:


> It aint the style of the hat, it's the style of the man wearing it. He will be the one to be judged, not the hat ,clothes,etc.


I understand the sentiment and somewhat agree, however the saying goes, "the clothes make the man" and in business you have to consider your customer's views. If I have 2 job applicants and all qualifications are similar but one is "clean cut" looking and one is wearing baggy pants, a flat brimmed hat ****ed to the side with tattoos and piercings, guess who gets the job.


----------



## wyogoob

I have a doctor buddy from Tampa Florida. He's a 67 yr-old gynecologist. He wears a flat brimmed hat ****ed to one side:









I'm not making this up. I have buddies.

.


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


> I have a doctor buddy from Tampa Florida. He's a 67 yr-old gynecologist. He wears a flat brimmed hat ****ed to one side.
> 
> I'm not making this up. I have buddies.
> 
> .


Original Elmer Fudd hunting caps with fold up sides don't count as baseball flat brimmed hats At his age he's cool with the Elmer Fudd hat......... as long as he doesn't say; "hey smell my finger":shock:

And I like the Auto 5


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> I have a doctor buddy from Tampa Florida. He's a 67 yr-old gynecologist. He wears a flat brimmed hat ****ed to one side.
> 
> I'm not making this up. I have buddies.
> 
> .


Uh you stole that picture off of google images...I done seen it there before.


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> ........................................
> 
> And I like the Auto 5


Well yeah, that's what gynecologist flat brimmers from Florida shoot.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*my pals and I are online everywhere*



LostLouisianian said:


> Uh you stole that picture off of google images...I done seen it there before.


You could have. My friends may have put the pictures up somewhere online.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*dirty ole man*



bowgy said:


> ..................... however the saying goes, "the clothes make the man" and in business you have to consider your customer's views..........................


There is some truth about "the clothes make the man". Some of my clients call me a "dirty ole man":









Uh...I'm the boss here, the guy on the left:


----------



## wyogoob

They should make flat brimmed hard hats for my younger associates in the construction trades.

.


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


> They should make flat brimmed hard hats for my younger associates in the construction trades.
> 
> .


Maybe you could start a new business, they do have cowboy hat hard hats.

By the way, I am impressed by a guy that works hard and gets dirty. When I would run lines on Oshkosh mixers the mechanics would laugh at me the dirtier and blacker I got, I told them to laugh it up, I charge by the amount of grease I get on me.


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> Maybe you could start a new business, they do have cowboy hat hard hats.
> 
> By the way, I am impressed by a guy that works hard and gets dirty. When I would run lines on Oshkosh mixers the mechanics would laugh at me the dirtier and blacker I got, I told them to laugh it up, I charge by the amount of grease I get on me.


huh huh

I think yer just saying that to get to the top of the page.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> They should make flat brimmed hard hats for my younger associates in the construction trades.
> 
> .


Back in my younger days I sold industrial safety supplies and you wouldn't believe the types of hard hats and colors you could get even back in the 70's. We had a company want a special color one time and we named it babysh!t yellow and that's what it was listed as by Bullard when they ran the special batch of 2,000 for my client.


----------



## BPturkeys

I can't believe this thread is still goin. I been fishing twice since it got started and it's still rumblin along. Sad, very very sad.


----------



## wyogoob

*LSU*



LostLouisianian said:


> It would actually look much better if the hat had an embroidered LSU logo on it...duh ridge !!!


What's "LSU"?

.


----------



## RG the OG

BP I may have started something bad if you've already been fishing twice


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


> What's "LSU"?
> 
> .


Lazy stupid Utahn? Lucky Super Utahn? Last sentence uttered?


----------



## RandomElk16

Wow...

I could care less what hat someone wears. I care more about senseless hunters who sling lead in random directions, threaten people over an animal someone else killed that is "theirs" because they missed a shot at it, threaten people over an animal they saw one time scouting, people who rent a booth at the hunting expo to sell harry potter wands and bamboo pillows, people who run a "conservation" foundation and spend all the money on wolf de-listing fights and sage grouse.....


But the hat... I could care less.



And shaun... come on man, seriously?


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> What's "LSU"?
> 
> .


It's Cajun for "Harvard on the Bayou"


----------



## bowgy

LostLouisianian said:


> It's Cajun for "Harvard on the Bayou"


GO TIGERS!


----------



## LostLouisianian

bowgy said:


> GO TIGERS!


You should see the "Golden Girls"!!!!! I went out with one a couple of times during my days there. Serious knockouts....however this one didn't have much upstairs which explains how I got to date her.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

The more cantankerous among us were having a very satisfying gripe fest until the white knights of the flat brim came in and started their virtue signaling. :-(


----------



## bowgy

Flat brimmed hats?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

ridgetop said:


> I'm trying to start the "wavy" brimmed hat look but it's just not taking off.
> 
> Maybe I'll reserve it for the "over 50" crowd.
> 
> PS, I'm really bad at selfies.


Ridge, I'm going to be the good friend here and just be honest with you, and tell you that you probably shouldn't do that.


----------



## muddydogs

RG the OG said:


> Haha it was just a joke because it rhymes with RG! If you can't tell by my profile picture I'm about as far from a gangster as you can get.


Then why would you want anything to do with or any association with gangsters? You came up with the name so you must think in some way your ganster.

Now we got the flat brimers but back in my youth the farmers used to run around with there ball caps rolled real tight, we always figured that there hats got this way from sticking the bill in there mail box looking for the government subsidy checks. I still chuckle to this day when I see a guy wearing a tightly rolled ball hat.


----------



## hossblur

First off, OG you have taken it from us oldsters(im 43). You didn't cry, sulk, or whine, you have had fun with it. You might not qualify under the flat brim crowd. At my house the rule is if its camo(blaze too) its curved. There are fights I will partake of with my 2 boys at some point, this ain't one. However. The image thing is a flatbrimmer. There isn't a 17 year old alive that should be rocking Sitka. If you got that kind of scratch, you can pay rent. Same with $300 sunglasses, $150 jeans, etc, etc. Like you I started early(3.5yrs old). In that time I have met hundreds of hunters. My dad(RIP) had more 30" bucks than most of them combined driving a 48' willys , shooting a .303 with open sights. Best waterfowler I know, still wears rubber waders. So, heres the test I would use. I just buried my truck. Are you climbing under it to hook up a chain, or are you keeping your stuff nice? Are we using your chain(do you have one)? Pretty simple test to me. If your truck don't have a chain, zip ties, and duct tape, your a flat brimmer!!


----------



## RG the OG

Thanks Hoss that sounds like a fair assessment to me. Last year I pulled 3 different friends out of the snow because they know I keep a tow strap in my truck!


----------



## johnnycake

hossblur said:


> I just buried my truck. Are you climbing under it to hook up a chain, or are you keeping your stuff nice? Are we using your chain(do you have one)? Pretty simple test to me. If your truck don't have a chain, zip ties, and duct tape, your a flat brimmer!!


I'd propose to add a come-a-long, WD-40, wrench set, tow straps, and rope to the list in the truck.


----------



## LostLouisianian

johnnycake said:


> I'd propose to add a come-a-long, DW-40, wrench set, tow straps, and rope to the list in the truck.


Where can I get me some DW-40? /**|**\\/**|**\\/**|**\\


----------



## johnnycake

LostLouisianian said:


> Where can I get me some DW-40? /**|**\\/**|**\\/**|**\\


Ha! whoops! missed the boat on that one!


----------



## LostLouisianian

johnnycake said:


> I'd propose to add a come-a-long, WD-40, wrench set, tow straps, and rope to the list in the truck.


You forgot a hammer....as grandpa used to say if you can't fix it with a hammer you need a bigger hammer...


----------



## bullsnot

I used to think that choosing to wear a flat brim meant a lot of things...now I just realize it means you have terrible fashion sense! ;-)


----------

